# SandFleas???



## Pier_man78 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have never fished with them but are they good bait. if so where can they be foud on the beach?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

You know when a wave comes in it washs up the beach and you look down and see these little crab like things digging into the sand that's a sandflea. That's the best I can do. Maybe someone else can discribe it or show a picture,sorry


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Sand Fleas (Mole Crabs) are excelent bait* for Pompano, Tautog, Sea Bass, and even Stripers.

They're about the size and shape of the ball of Your Thumb, and look something like a large beetle.

To catch them, look for the little V's in the sand that they make as they bury themselves when a wave recedes.

An old Deep Fryer Basket, or Colander works good to scoop them up and sift them out of the sand.

You can also buy "Sand Flea Rakes" in some of the Bait Shops near the beach.

The Bait Shops don't sell Sand Fleas because they're so easy to catch yourself.

Look for bits of broken shells (sort of like Shrimp Shells) in the sand.

This indicates their presence, and that something is feeding on them at that spot.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

excellent bait for sheephead if you cant find small fiddlers


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Sand fleas are my favorite bait. Everything that cruises the drop off is eating them, that's why they come to the drop off. I have caught Sea Mullet, Pompano, Puppy Drum, Spot, Stripers, flounder, Bluefish and Speckled Trout. Probally some others that don't come to mind. Next time you are at the beach, out a rod 4 feet into the ocean baited with a Sand Flea and see what happens.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't recall see them at SPSP. 

Are they only in the Altantic? 

What time of year do you see them?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Usually they are only in the ocean surf. I've never seen any in the chesapeake surf. They are usually around as long as it doesn't get too cold.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks Anthony.

I guess the reason I haven't seen any in the Atlantic is that I have only gone recently and it's been to cold.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Me and Jason went last month and I didn't see any around. I usually dig around to see if there are any around but couldn't find any. I'm sure by the middle of spring they will be around again.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Kozlow has a couple good pics...*

<<<HERE>>>


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

hey,.......




i have looked at lynnhaven for them in the summer and could not find them. has anyone ever found them there? i saw a guy killing sheepshead on the duck inn side right under the bridge on them. i know they are a great bait but i have never seen them at lynnhaven.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Bait store will suply Sand Fleas during cooler mouths because they're harder to find.They'll get you Drum,Stripers,Sea Trouts,Tau Tog,Sheepshead,and saltwater panfish like Croakers,Spots,and Roundheads.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Do they have to be fresh or can I brine them and use them at a later date? I not able to freeze them, How can I keep them alive for a day or more. Just in moist sand?,or in super-saturated sand?

todd


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

bassn, I have heard you can brine em or boil em an use em but I have only used em when they are still wiggiling. Never seen em in a tackle shop either.At least not in Va or NC.


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

lighthouse usualy has them frozen you can buy a sift thing on the end of a stick to dig for them in the sand....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wilber,add blow toads,grunts,crabs and flounder to that list that forage for these critters.
Think I hooked up with the most toadies last summer,using them fleas as bait......I also tipped the hook with a lil piece of them FishBites....


One of my favorite baits ,cause it is free!

Raked up plenty on my Side of the CB.
Fished with them mostly @ Chixs......Usually had enough to share.

Planning on targeting them sheeps this summer @ Great Neck Bridge...if I can only remember to dig some up B4 I go......


Bassn.....Plenty of them critters @ that one spot we fished @ last summer


----------

